# Bakel Jams



## monkeybizbaking (Oct 25, 2010)

I have been using the Hero raspberry jam in my pastries and my purveyor has stopped carrying it and has the Bakbel brand now. I was wondering if anyone is currently using any of the Bakbel jams and if they are as good as the Hero jams as far as their capacity to hold up to freezing, proofing and baking. I'm also wondering how they taste as I was quite happy with the Hero. I don't want to waste my money if the Bakbel is no good. Please let me know, any info would be appreciated.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I too have used the Hero jams and loved the results. Can't you ask your purveyor about the bakeability and freezability of the Bakbel? Or ask them to give you a sample of the jams to try?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

This might give you some insight: http://www.bakelsingapore.com.sg/products/product_info.cfm?product=3540


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Actually it helps more to google Bakbel, you get better results than just going to the Bakels site.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

chefpeon said:


> Pete, although it says Bakels Jams in the headline, they were asking about Bakbel, which is a totally different brand and not part of Bakels. If you google Bakbel, you can find several articles on the brand.


Ah! Sorry! Just trying to be helpful, my apologies...


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I was wrong Pete, actually Bakbel is produced by Bakels......MY apologies. But weirdly enough, in my search I couldn't find any info on the Bakbel jams or fruit fillings on the Bakels site.

Here is some info on the Swiss Chalet site:
http://www.scff.com/artman/publish/bakbel_brand.php


----------



## ibaketoo (Oct 25, 2009)

I just used the Bakbel seedless raspberry for the first time as my distributor has switched brands.  I am very unhappy with the product it is sweet and reminds me of perfume!  I am hoping to find another source for the Hero products that I have used for over 25 years!


----------

